# Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut



## doh (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

jetzt melde ich mich auch einmal wieder zu Wort.
Es steht ein "kleiner" Umbau an, der Teich soll um einen Bachlauf erweitert werden.
Beginnen werde ich vermutlich in der dritten Augustwoche, URLAUB ole 

Eine Skizze habe ich auch schon angefertigt, wobei man hier auf das Wort SKIZZE achten sollte.
Aber ich denke um einen Eindruck zu bekommen wird es okay sein.

Es soll übrigens auch der Filter erneuert werden, hier steht eine Umrüstung auf 2 Helixkammern an.
Die Filterung sollte dann wie folgt aussehen: 
CS - Oase Biotec 10.1 - 1Kammer Helix bewegt - 1Kammer Helix ruhend.
Den Filtergraben werde ich vermutlich als L auslegen müssen da mir sonst die länge und somit Volumen für den Bachlauf verloren gehen, ich denke auch das hier eine anlegen als Stufe ideal wäre da der CS und der 10.1 höher stehen müssen wie die beiden Helixkammern.

Zurück zum Bachlauf, den __ Lorbeer hat mein Vater schon komplett entfernt der Bux bleibt stehen, jetzt muss noch der Grill und der alte Bachlauf weichen. 
Um die hässliche Garagenmauer unseres Nachbarn zu verdecken wird hier eine Trockenmauer platz finden.
Meint ihr ich sollte dafür ein Fundament anlegen?
Meine Mum hätte ganz gerne noch eins oder zwei ältere Fensterrahmen aus Guss in die Trockenmauer verbaut, ob das ganze optisch nach etwas aussieht bezweifel ich, aber lasse mich gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen 

Die Bachlaufseite zur Garagenwand hin wollte ich auch mit eher höhren Pflanzen ausstatten, __ Blutweiderich, einfacher __ Igelkolben, __ Zwergrohrkolben und der einheimischen __ Iris pseudacorus, somit erhoffe ich mir nach einigen Jahren eine nur noch teilweise sichtbare Trockenmauer.

Der Bachlauf soll 3Stufen bekommen, 45cm, 15cm, 7cm auf der hinteren Seite und auf der Vorderen 5cm.
Die letzte Stufe (7cm/5cm) wollte ich so gestalten, dass ich darauf größere Steine legen kann um so einen Übergang zur Erde zub ekommen.
Bei der Breite werde ich schauen was ich rausholen kann, der Anschluss an den alten Teich darf aber eine Breite  von 90cm nicht übertreffen, deshalb wird die Anlegung vermutlich auch einen Bauch bekommen.
Ausserdem werde ich den hinteren Teil, also direkt beim Filterausgang, auch Tiefer als die 45cm gestalten, oder spricht etwas dagegen?
Bei der Tiefe zur Garagenmauer hin bin ich leider begrenzt bei max. 2m

So jetzt habe ich gerade eine Schreibblockade und weiß nicht was ich noch erzählen soll, mir fällt gerade nur noch die Bepflanzung ein.

Tiefe:		         Art:			       Häufigkeit:

40cm: 
Vallisneria 		3
Krauses __ Laichkraut	3
__ Thalia			1

15cm hinten: 
Acorus calamus		3
Riesen __ Hechtkraut	3
Sumpfsimse		3
Tannenwedel		2


15cm vorne: 
__ Zwergbinse		2
Lanzettlicher __ Froschlöffel	3
__ Wollgras		        3
__ Wasserfeder		2


7cm hinten:  
Blutweiderich		5
Einfacher Igelkolben	4
Zwergrohrkolben		4
Iris pseudacorus		2


5cm vorne:	 
__ Bachbunge	        2
__ Pfennigkraut		2
Hirschminze		2	
Brennender __ Hahnenfuß	2
__ Sumpfdotterblume	2
__ Brunnenkresse		1
__ Fieberklee   		1

Was meint ihr so zu dem ganzen Projekt, Bepflanzung etc.?
Sonstige Fragen sind natürlich auch erwünscht 

So jetzt noch die Bilder für die bessere Übersicht.
 

   

EDIT: Warum kann man hier keine Tabs bzw mit der Leertaste eine Art Tabelle erstellen 

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## doh (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: so jetzt Baue ich auch um!*

hmm, keiner etwas dazu zu sagen?
oder liegt es an dem Rechtschreibfehler in der Überschrift  

_____
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## lissbeth66 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: so jetzt Baue ich auch um!*

Liegt sicherlich nicht am Schreibfehler. Urlaubszeit und trotzdem viel los hier .... Die Experten melden sich sicherlich noch ...mir bleibt nur zu sagen das es mich sehr interessieren wird das hier zu verfolgen .

Schönes Projekt !


----------



## Zacky (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: so jetzt Baue ich auch um!*

Hallo Marcel.

Warum keiner schreibt, weiß ich nicht, aber es gibt auch nicht viel zu sagen, denn das Projekt klingt ganz gut und ordentlich durchdacht. Aber du hast Dir schon ein biss'l Arbeit vorgenommen, um das alles umzusetzen!?

Vielleicht warten alle nur auf die Bildersession deines Umbaus!? Ist ja keiner neugierig, nur wiss-begierig!

Die Frage nach dem Fundament unter der Trockenmauer, ist nur zu beantworten, wenn man weiß, was für eine Trockenmauer du bauen magst. Also welches Material und wie hoch und wie lang? Ich denke mal, dass es keine reine Trockenmauer werden kann, also ohne vermörteln etc., weil sie ja sicherlich an die 2 m Höhe gehen wird. Die Höhe ergibt sich aus den alten Fenstern, die deine Mum haben will. Die Fenster sehen bestimmt ganz klasse aus, wenn du die Wand entsprechend im Ruinenstil auch baust. So was ähnliches habe ich auch noch vor mir, jedoch habe ich die "alte" Mauer bisher aus Schalsteinen gebaut und dann kommen noch KS-Steine um eine Abbruchwand zu imitieren. Das Stallfenster habe ich auch schon und das Ganze wird dann von Granitpflaster und Granitpalisaden eingerahmt. Die restliche Wand wird "mediteran" gespachtelt und dann gestrichen. Sollte gut werden, zumindest in meinem geistigen Auge sieht die Wand genial aus!

Die Pflanzenliste jetzt nur für den Bachlauf oder auch für den Teich!?


----------



## doh (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Ui doch zwei Antworten 
Den Rechtschreibfehler habe ich mal beheben lassen 

Bezüglich dem Fundament, wir setzen jetzt mal eins. Allerdings ziehen wir es nur 17cm in die Breite, meine Eltern begeben sich am Montag auf "Steinsuche". Also sie wollen zumindest einmal die Werkstoffhändler abklappern um die Preise zu vergleichen und einmal einen einblick zu bekommen welcher Art Stein es wird.
Die Mauer wird 5Meter lang und mindestens 1Meter hoch und der Restliche Aufbau als Ruine, Nachbars Garage ist 80cm hoch.
Aber ich sehe schon Zacky, du hast genau verstanden was ich bzw. meine Mutter meint.
Ich vermute mittlerweile auch das ich die ganze Mauer vermöteln muss, aah übrigens die Steine sollten nicht breiter wie 15cm sein.
Ich werde am Dienstag beginnen die __ Lorbeer zu entfernen, was mühselig wird ist das begradigen des Bodens, es besteht ein Gefälle von ca. 5cm Höhenunterschied nach rechts zum Baum.

Die Pflanzen waren eigentlich für den Bachlauf gedacht, meint ihr ich bekomme bei Baubeginn noch die Pflanzen geliefert? Also bei Werner gib es den größten Teil leider nicht mehr, Naturagart liefert anscheinend noch.
Gibt es bedenken bezüglich der Tiefenzonen oder kann ich das so umsetzen?

Es könnte evtl sein das ich doch nur eine Helixkammer setzen kann, ich versuche allerdings trotzdem beide zu realisieren, eine Luftpumpe benötige ich auch noch für das ganze.

Bezüglich der Zeit, ich hoffe alles in 3-4Tagen zu bewältigen, wird zwar heftig aber ich benötige eigentlich die Restlichen 4Wochen Urlaub zum lernen, schreibe im September 6 sehr wichtige Klausuren.


----------



## Zacky (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*



doh schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe schon Zacky, du hast genau verstanden was ich bzw. meine Mutter meint.
> Ich vermute mittlerweile auch das ich die ganze Mauer vermöteln muss, aah übrigens die Steine sollten nicht breiter wie 15cm sein.
> 
> jupp,
> ...




Mach viele Bilder vorher, zwischendurch und zum Ende hin


----------



## doh (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Okay...
Bilder geht selbstverständlich klar 
Heißt das jetzt das es bedenken bezüglich der Zonen gibt? 
Die ausgesuchten Pflanzen müssten doch alle für die jeweiligen Zonen passen?


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hi doh,
ich hatte schon überlegt was zu schreiben aber das Konzept ist soweit ja schon ausgereift.

Grundsätzlich habe ich Bedenken wegen der Auskühlung - Aufwärmung durch den Bachlauf.
Hatte auch mal einen aber gemerkt, dass die Schwankungen dadurch enorm sind.
Die zusätzliche Filterleistung mit einem gut bewachsenen Bachlauf ist schon gut.

Wegen der Fische würde ich so was nur noch mit einem extra Filterteich planen.
Die Temperaturschwankungen sollten optimalerweise nicht mehr als 3C betragen.


----------



## doh (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hu Jörg,
meinst du die Temp.schwankungen sind so gravierend bei einer Durchschnittstiefe von ~40cm ?
Evtl kommt mir auch zu gute das auf der einen Seite vom Nachbarn die Garage steht, die Wand dürfte ja auch einiges an Kälte abfangen, die Mauer geht ca. 2m in das Erdreich auf unserer Seite.

Was ist den nun mit den Pflanzzonen? 


So schönen Sonntagabend noch
Marcel


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hi Marcel,
wegen der Pflanzzonen mach dir weniger Gedanken.
Die sind recht anpassungsfähig und nur ein Teil von den geplanten wird sich langfristig bei dir heimisch fühlen. Warbei mir auch so.

Die größten Wärmeverluste kommen über die Oberfläche. Diese vergrößerst du nun stark.
Das wird die Schwankungen möglicherweise so vergrößern, dass die Fische damit Probleme bekommen.
Den Bachlauf tief zu machen ist zwar hilfreich, kann die Auskühlung durch die Oberfläche aber kaum kompensieren.

Ich will dir dein tolles Projekt nicht miesmachen.


----------



## Zacky (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hallo Marcel.

Deine Pflanzenliste ist schon super, nur meine Bedenken gehen dahin, dass es im Moment sehr viele Pflanzen sind, und das mit der Lieferung meinte ich, wird ggf. eng. Die Tiefenzonen innerhalb des Bachlaufes geben alles für die Pflanzen her. Ich persönlich würde die Bepflanzung schrittweise vornehmen und schauen was an Platz übrig bleibt, wenn ein paar Pflanzen schon stehen. Einige sind doch dabei, die ganz schön auswuchern und das schnell. Wenn er dann zugewachsen ist, sieht man doch nichts mehr von dem schönen Bachlauf.


----------



## doh (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

So ich melde mich mal kurz zu Wort,
bezüglich der Pflanzen...dadurch das sicherlich nicht alle angehen, wollte ich ja eben diese Menge, aber naja mal abwarten. 

Da ich unerwartet Überstunden abfeiern konnte wurde gleich in der Früh angefangen mit dem entfernen der Lorbeerhecke.
  
Nach gefühlten 20h Arbeit zum ausgraben der Wurzeln waren wir gegen 12Uhr fertig.
Danach habe ich noch begonnen den alten Wasserfall zu zerlegen und die Erde etwas zu verteilen.
So hier steht er noch...
 
tadaaaaa weg ist er 
   

Ab 15Uhr war es dann in der prallen Sonne nicht mehr auszuhalten und viel zu heiß um noch einen Handstreich zu tätigen. 

Ach es gibt übrigens noch Neuigkeiten, das Fenster kam heute per Post und die ausgesuchten Steine dürften am Mittwoch/Donnerstag eintrudeln.
Die Steine sind aus Muschelkalk und wir sollten sie auch mit einem "spezial" Kleber verbinden/verlegen, eine reine Trockenmauer wäre zu instabil geworden.
Morgen wollte ich noch die Bretter für die Verschalung des Fundaments anbringen, laut Aussagen eines Fachmanns sollten wir den Sockel 8cm Tief und 25cm Breit anlegen.
Danach wird es etwas mühseliger, der Boden muss begradigt werden, ich stelle mir das etwas schwieriger vor, aber auch hier hilft es nicht zu jammern und evtl wird es doch keine Knochenarbeit.

Jaa was gibt es sonst noch, eigentlich nichts mehr und ich finde für dass das wir eigentlich erst in meinem Urlaub beginnen wollten sind wird schon ziemlich weit 
Mir soll es ja Recht sein, bleibt mehr von meinem Urlaub 

Zum Schluss noch die restlichen Bilder 

Die Steine in der Mitte werden es
  
Hier das Fenster
 
Zwischenzeitlich konnte eine Schwebefliege nicht von mir lassen, egal was ich machte sie kam immer wieder auf meine Hand
 
Die Bilder sind alle mit dem Handy gemacht, deswegen die schlechte Quali, sry dafür 


Euch allen noch einen schönen Abend.

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Zacky (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

...das schaut ja schon gut aus, da war ja jemand bei dem Wetter echt fleißig...super...

beim Fundament würde ich nicht sparen, lieber etrwas tiefer setzen und dann über die gesamte Länge ein gute Staibiltät zu bekommen...8 cm klingt jetzt erstmal nicht gerade viel...ich würde wohl eher 15 cm nehmen, da die Wand ja auch etwas höher wird...

ansonsten noch viel Spaß und jede Menge Tatendrang beim Projekt...

ps. Was ist das für ein Baum neben dem Teich? __ Tulpenbaum?


----------



## käptniglo (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*



doh schrieb:


> sie auch mit einem "spezial" Kleber verbinden/verlegen, eine reine Trockenmauer wäre zu instabil geworden.
> Morgen wollte ich noch die Bretter für die Verschalung des Fundaments anbringen, laut Aussagen eines Fachmanns sollten wir den Sockel 8cm Tief und 25cm Breit anlegen.
> Danach wird es etwas mühseliger, der Boden muss begradigt werden, ich stelle mir das etwas schwieriger vor, aber auch hier hilft es nicht zu jammern und evtl wird es doch keine Knochenarbeit.
> 
> ...



ebenso, marcel.

deine fundamentangabe ist für mich als laien schon etwas fraglich. ich dachte immer, man sollte fundamente, auch für mauern, zumindest 60 cm tief machen. also 60 cm unter der oberfläche, frostfrei sozusagen. du hast da ja anscheinend steine mit genormten kanten bestellt. das heißt, die "fugen" sind ja dann ganz grade. wenn dein fundament so in 4 oder 5 jahren brechen sollte, dann setzt sich die mauer vielleicht uneinheitlich. vielleicht googelst du noch mal... aber wie gesagt, ich bin da autodidakt und kein fachmann....

guido
(ich mache mir immer dicke fundamente, vielleicht isses aber gar nicht erforderlich, ich habe dir mal ein beispiel aus meinen "werken" beigefügt...guckste mal im hintergrund die kleine ziegelmauer...)


----------



## doh (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hey Zacky,


> das wird dann wohl die (vermutlich veredelte) buschige nichtblühende Zwergform "Nana" des __ Trompetenbaum sein


   Zitat von __ Knoblauchkröte 

Mit dem Fundament hatte ich auch meine Zweifel, den gebuddelten Graben vom ausheben der __ Lorbeer ist imo ~15cm tief. Ich ramme noch einige Moniereisen in den Boden und lege noch einige quer rein.Dann die Verschalungsbretter rein, da der Graben zu Breit ist, Zement rein und gut ist. 
Guido das was du meinst stimmt schon, zumindest ist das auch mein stand als Laie, deshalb habe ich extra einen Bekannten meines Vaters gefragt der schon einige Mauern gestellt hat, seine Worte waren eben diese dass es langt mit den 8cm in der Tiefe.
Ich sollte auch beim setzen des Fundaments den Beton etwas anziehen lassen, dann die erste Reihe Steine darauf, etwas eindrücken und ins Wasser ausrichten.
Wenn ich das richtig Verstanden habe soll das ganze auch eher eine Art etwas gefestigter Untergrund der gerade Ausgerichtet ist sein. 
Ich hoffe das es trotzdem hebt


----------



## käptniglo (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

ah... gefestigter untergrund ist dann was anders als ein fundament. ok.

ich will dann aber nochmal besserwissern: ich würde die eisen eher nicht in den boden rammen, weil die da dann anfangen zu rosten und in das fundament hineinrosten. ist aber jetzt wirklich noch ein laientipp von mir.

frohes schaffen.


----------



## doh (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hey Guido,
oh okay das klingt ziemlich logisch...Also nur quer in den "befestigten" Untergrund legen?!

So mal kurz zurück zum Baufortschritt:

16:30Uhr nach der Arbeit direkt zu meinen Eltern gedüst da die Steine und der Zement angekommen sind, als ich die Hofeinfahrt einbog bekam ich einen schock:shock
Schaut euch selbst einmal das Bild an: 
 

Naja kurzgefasst, 3h Steine schleppen bei 28°C und einem komplett durchgeschwitzten Blaumann machen KEINEN spaß 
   
Bin ja echt gespannt ob das nicht zu viele Steine sind...

Morgen habe ich bestimmt RÜCKEN 

So jetzt ist allerdings auch für eine weile Baustopp.

Schönen Abend noch
Marcel


----------



## käptniglo (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

oh. das war ja ne ordetnliche maloche, marcel. noch viel erfolg, bei deiner weiteren arbeit. 

die eisen würde ich nur längs in die grube legen. oder besser gesagt, wenn der erste beton drin ist reinlegen, dann den rest beton drauf, damit die esien in der mitte liegen, und nicht unten, mit direktem kontakt zum erdreich. da die einzelnen eisen zu kurz für den ganzen graben sind, vielleicht noch ein tipp: ich habe mir immer so ne art "schlaufe" ans ende gebogen und das andere eisen (auch mit schlaufe) da reingehängt. damit waren die einzelnen eisen miteinander verbunden. 

ach so... versuche von vorneherein die schalbretter waagerecht auszurichten (dannkannst du den beton hinterher einfach bis zur oberkante einfüllen), das spätere "eindrücken" der steine in die waagerechte wird bei den dicken dingern sicher nicht ganz einfach. ;-)


----------



## käptniglo (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

wo ich schonmal dabei bin: hier noch n "mauerwerk" von mir. ist 2 meter hoch das teil, da hatte ich ein richtig dickes fundament gebaut. weil das ziegel sind, habe ich die außerdem vom fundament mit ner sperrbahn von aufsteigender feuchtigkeit abgekoppelt, ob man das bei deinen muschelkalksteinen auch machen sollte, weiß ich nicht.

frohes schaffen

guido


----------



## doh (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Tach alle zusammen 
wollte mich kurz mit einem weiteren Bauabschnitt melden.

Das Fundament steht 
Es ist jetzt 18cm tief geworden, doch etwas tiefer wie ursprünglich geplant  
Eine Steinreihe wurde auch schon gesetzt, leider habe ich vom Fundament selbst kein Bild, dass hatte ich im Zementierwahn vergessen 
Ich hätte übrigens nicht gedacht das ich SOOOOOOOOOOOO viel Zement für den Sockel anrühren muss, glaube ich war 5h reine Arbeiteszeit damit beschäft :shock
   
Als nächstes wird dann die Mauer hochgezogen und der Boden davor begradigt.

Noch ein kurzes Bild vom Teich
 




Ich wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag.


_______
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Poroton (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hallo Marcel,

die Steine könnte ich mir für meinen Teich auch vorstellen...

Kannst du mir die Maße, sowie den Preis pro Stein (bzw. m³) nennen?
Wo hast du sie gekauft?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## doh (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hallo Thomas

7,99€ pro Stein
Maße: 40 x  20 x 15
Lieferant war Bähr in Bammental

Hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen.

______
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## doh (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Guten Abend,
ich bin gerade ein wenig dabei mir die restlichen Teile für den Filterumbau zu beschaffen.
Mir stellen sich da einige Fragen die ihr mir hoffentlich beantworten könnt.
Als erstes meine Filterung imo.:
Oase Promax 20.000  -   40mm Schlauch - UVC Bitron 18c - 40mm Schlauch - CS II mit 250my - 75 PVC Rohr - Oase 10.1 - 75 Auslauf zum Teich

so jetzt ist meine Überlegung auf 50mm Schlauch umzustellen, also sollte das so aussehen
Oase Promax 20.000 - 50mm Schlauch - TMC UVC 55W - 50 PVC Rohr - CS II mit 250my - 75 PVC Rohr - Regentonne Helix - 75 PVC Rohr - Regentonne Helix - 75 PVC Rohr zum Teich

Passt das soweit, oder ist der Durchfluss nicht sonderlich höher als beim 40er Schlauch ?
Ist das auch passend mit den Regentonnen, ich denke mir da ich ja mit 75 Rohren arbeiten möchte und der Eingang vom Teich nur 50mm ist wird mir ja nicht der Flow genommen, oder sollte ich trotzdem 90 oder sogar 110er nehmen? Möchte schon noch eine Strömung im Bauchlauf haben. Evtl auch 2x 75 PVC Rohre bei den Tonnenverbindungen und Ausgang zum Teich?

Weiß zufällig noch jemand ob der 50" Schlauch von Koi-Discount innen Glatt ist und er nicht steif ist?

Hoffe ich habe mich etwas verständlich ausdrücken können, habe heute irgendwie totale Probleme auch nur annähernd einen vernünftigen Satz zu schreiben. :s

Ach brauch jemand ne Bitron ? 

So schönen Abend noch
Marcel


----------



## doh (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

hm, kann mir keiner weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Zacky (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

das passt schon alles, aber ne' 20000er durch ehemalig 40er Schlauch/Rohr, jetzt durch 50er ist aber schon eng, oder :? Wenn es vorher geklappt hat, wird es jetzt mit 50er auch funzen...


----------



## doh (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hey Zacky,
ja ist mir schon bewusst.
Habe meistens auch nur eine der beiden Pumpen an (sind ja zwei im Gehäuse) und die Pumpe habe ich damals sehr sehr günstig bekommen!
Das es funktioniert ist mir schon bewusst, ich würde nur gern wissen ob es erheblich mehr Durchfluss wäre bei einem 50er Schlauch und wie ich die Verrohrung der Tonnen vornehmen soll, sprich lieber 90er oder langen auch 70er Rohre ? 
Ich denke, dass ich hier keinen Unterschied habe da der Einfluss von der Pumpe eh nur ein 40 bzw 50er Schlauch ist. 
Oder liege ich hier falsch und es macht doch einen Unterschied abgesehen von den Mehrkosten für Durchführung etc. ?

Bzw. ich kann ja eh nur max. ein 2" Anschluss an die Pumpe anbringen, also dürfte es ja eigentlich nicht zu eng sein? *kopfkratz


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

...ich denke, da ändert sich nicht wirklich was am Durchfluss...das Mehr wird kaum merkbar sein...aber die Tonnen mit 70er Rohr zu verbinden macht schon Sinn...gerne auch zwei Rohre, die machen das ganze Ablaufen dann entspannter...also wenn es für dich nicht so viel Mehraufwand ist, nimm 70er oder gar 1 x 110er Rohr um die Tonnen alle zu verbinden


----------



## doh (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Soooooooooooooo,
es geht weiter !!!!!!!!
Allerdings muss ich als erstes meinen Urlaub zelebrieren on2

Genug davon 

Heute war ich ab 07.30Uhr - 18.30Uhr am Mauer setzen, viele Bilder gibt es nicht da ich hauptsächlich mit Trinken und das sofortige aussschwitzen beschäftigt war.
Allerdings sitzt nun alles, es sind zwar noch einige Steine über aber wir werden die Mauer jetzt noch nach rechts auslaufen lassen.

Morgen geht es um die gleiche Zeit weiter mit Löchlein buddeln 

Verletzungen des heutigen Tages: Blasen an den Händen, RÜCKEN und einen schönen Sonnenbrand im Nacken und den Armen 

Es gibt allerdings nur 1 Bild:
 

Morgen mach ich mehr davon!
Übrigens haben wir uns noch ein zweites Stallfenster bestellt in größerer Ausführung, wird dann auf den auslaufenden Mauerteil gesetzt.


Schönen Abend noch.

Grüße aus dem noch immer übertriebenen heißen Heidelberg ( 29,5°C z.Z.)
Marcel


----------



## Zacky (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*



doh schrieb:


> Verletzungen des heutigen Tages: Blasen an den Händen, RÜCKEN und einen schönen Sonnenbrand im Nacken und den Armen



...rh gute Besserung...aber die Mühen haben sich gelohnt...sieht gut aus...


----------



## doh (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Danke Zacky 
bin noch am überlegen ob ich neben dem Fenster ein zwei Steine wegnehme.


----------



## Springmaus (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hallo,

 oder noch ein Fenster. Irgendwas um das ganze ein wenig aufzulockern


So haben wir es gemacht

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30757


----------



## käptniglo (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Das mit dem 2. Fenster ist ne gute Idee, Marcel. Ein Fenster sieht so unmotiviert aus. Das  Gemäuer ist aber gut geworden.

Guido


----------



## doh (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hallo Doris und der Rest !



> Übrigens haben wir uns noch ein zweites Stallfenster bestellt in größerer Ausführung, wird dann auf den auslaufenden Mauerteil gesetzt.


 

Aber dein Eckchen sieht ja mal sowas von grandios aus  gefällt mir echt gut.


Kommen wir kurz zu meinem heutigen Baufortschritt:

Beginn war leider etwas verspätet um 8:30 Uhr.

Nun ging es ans begradigen des Bodens und natürlich ans Löchle buddeln 

   

Ich hatte ganz vergessen was für eine beschi**ene Arbeit das doch ist.
Die ersten Schichten bestehen bei uns nur aus Kieselsteinen, was sehr sehr mühsam ist in die Tiefe zu graben aber als wäre das noch nicht genug gibt einem der Lehmboden dann den Rest.


Nach kurzer Mittagspause und einem komplett nassen Blaumann ging es weiter mit dem Vlies einbringen. Ich habe hier ein 500g Vlies mit Gewebeunterseite für extra stabilität und steinigem Boden genommen.
  

Jetzt ging es an die Helix-Tonnen, sie werden zu ca. 3/4 in den Boden versenkt.
Auf dem obigen Bild sieht man sie schon an ihrem Bestimmungsort, für die Zweite hatte ich keine Kraft und Ausdauer mehr 
Dabei hätte ich so gerne noch die letzte Tonne gleich versenkt  , allerdings haben wir dafür noch etwas an der Steinmauer gearbeitet.
Das größere Stallungsfenster kam gestern Abend, als ich schon daheim war, noch bei meinen Eltern per Hermes Versand an.
   

Aber dann ging wirklich nichts mehr, siehe Bild:
  ....... und der Außensensor hing an der Hauswand im Schatten 

Eine Libelle bei der Paarung und eine Schwebefliege an der __ Wasserminze konnte ich noch abknipsen.
Meine Notropis von Werner waren auch fleißig am fischeln und hatten ihre Badeanzüge an 
Ein Versuch sie zu Fotografieren (mal wieder nur mein Handy zur Hand ) ging leider nicht so gut aus, die kleinen sind einfach zu flink und die tollen Farben sind auch nicht so zu erkennen.
   

So und zum Schluss noch ein Bild von oben
 

Morgen werde ich mich auf Baustoff Beschaffung begeben, Spielsand, Rohre, Folie und was mir sonst noch so einfällt 
Meint Ihr bei diesen Temperaturen ist es gut wenn ich mir Pflanzen bestelle, bei Werner und bei Naturagart ? 
Habe irgendwie sorgen das es zu heiß ist für einen Versand und hier nur Matsch ankommt.


__________________
Schönen Abend noch
Marcel


----------



## doh (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Keiner eine Antwort bezüglich der Pflanzen ?
Würde ja gerne bestellen


----------



## doh (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hm anscheinend nicht, naja ich bestell mal welche!

Hätte dann allerdings noch eine Frage, ich ärgere mich mal wieder mit den Anschlussstücken rum.
Daheim habe ich noch vom letztem Jahr Schlauchtüllen mit Klebestutzen (von Koi-Discount) in 40mm, mein Schlauch ist Außendurchmesser auch 40mm, Innendurchmesser allerdings ~37mm obwohl es sich hier um einen Teuren handelt. Scheint aber normal zu sein, habe auch von unserem Nachbarn den Schlauch gemessen und der hatte die gleichen Maße.
Naja faktum ist das ich diesen be***issenen Schlauch nicht auf diese Tüllen bekommen, kann mir einer Helfen?

Kurz noch zum Teich, heute ist nicht sonderlich viel passiert.
Wir waren Folie, Zement, Spielsand und divereses Zubehör kaufen.
Morgen bin ich wieder ab 8Uhr auf der Baustelle und verlege alles.

Schönen Abend
Marcel

P.S.: Hoffe hier antwortet mal jemand


----------



## Patrick K (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hallo Marcel

Da warst du aber mal fleißig und das bei dieser Hitzetoll

Versuch mal die Schlauchenden mit einem Heisluftföhn oder einem Brenner vorsichtig zu erwärmen und diese dann mit einem Gegenstand (z.B.Glasflaschenhals) zu erweitern

Bei mir klappt das immer 

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## doh (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

So nachdem ich ne weile nichts mehr geschrieben habe gibt es ein paar neue Bilder und ein kleines Update.

Der Bachlauf ist eigentlich fertig und bepflanzt, einzig der hintere Teil zu den Helix Tonnen und etwas am vorderen Rand müssen noch mit Ufermatten verkleidet werden.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich aber echt die Hutschnurr am qualmen, nachdem die Pflanzen eingesetzt waren und die Befüllung abgeschlossen war musste ich leider feststellen das ich massiven Wasserverlust habe 
Als der Wasserstand endlich konstant war, ging es an die Suche, allerdings hatte ich die ganzen Ufermatten schon an die Folie geklebt und alle Folienfalten noch dazu. 
Nach einigen Stunden der Sucherei wurde ich endlich fündig, irgendwie hatte ich wohl eine Falte gelegt die relativ Tief hinter der Folie lag, doppelt , klingt komisch aber ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine 
Nachdem ich die Falte  , verklebt und richtig gestellt hatte war alles  ... zum Glück !

In den letzten Tagen habe ich mich ein wenig den Helix Tonnen gewidmet und beide fertig bekommen, hier fehlt nur noch ein 110er 45° Bogen für den unteren Einlauf der zweiten Tonne.
Den zweiten Luftheber für die Reinigung werde ich in den Wintermonaten fertig machen, muss jetzt erst mal alles anschliesen und dann kann ich vermutlich schon wieder alles abbauen dank Gevatter Frost.
Ich Entschuldige nochmals die schlechte Qualität der Fotos, leider mal wieder nur mein Handy parat gehabt.
Ach übrigens denke ich das die Mauer ganz nett aussieht, der untere Teil sieht noch sehr hmm  unpassend? aus, denke aber wenn nächstes Jahr die gesetzten Pflanzen hochwachsen sieht das sehr gut aus, habe ja extra große Pflanzen gesetzt ( __ Blutweiderich, Riesen __ Hechtkraut, __ Thalia delbata usw.)

So nun aber die versprochenen Bilder:

    
    
   
   
   


______
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## schnuffi0984 (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hi Marcel,
ist das der Luftheber über den wir gesprochen hatten? 

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## doh (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Jep Dennis 
vielen Dank nochmals für die ganze Hilfe.
Bin echt mal gespannt ob alles so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle, zum testen bin ich nämlich noch nicht gekommen


----------



## S.Hammer (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

@ doh,

dann leg mal los und teste den Flow.

Welche Luftpumpe ist geplant ?

Ich hab bei mir durch umdrehen des Lufthebers gemessen,. 

Die Kammer ausgelitert und dann rückwärts aus dem Teich in die Kammer "gelufthebert"

andersrum wird es nicht gehen, da die Kammer, mittels Luftheber ja nie ganz leer wird.

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## doh (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hi S.Hammer,

also ich bin noch immer nicht zum Auslitern gekommen.
Als Luftpumpe habe ich eine Hailea HAP60 verbaut, betreibe damit noch zwei Lüfterplatten.

Zum Auslitern, werde ich es wohl so machen,
eine Tonne komplett leeren, eine komplett befüllen und den Luftheber rein.
Jetzt nur noch die Zeit stoppen bis die leere Tonne komplett befüllt ist und darauf achten das die Tonne mit dem Luftheber immer genug Wasser beinhaltet.

So allen noch en schönen Start ins Wochenende.
_____
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## doh (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Guten Abend allerseits,
als ich vorhin am Teich war dachte ich eigentlich ich hätte mich verschaut , eine der frisch eingesetzten Sumpfdotterblumen treibt aus. 
Bin ja mal gespannt ob die Blüte noch aufgeht bei den Temperaturen 
 

Dann mal noch kurz die Filtertonnen,
die 1. Tonne ist belüftet
 
die 2. ruhend
 

Bisher läuft alles bestens 

Von meinem mini-mini-mini Kübel habe ich auch mal noch ein Foto gemacht


   

So das wars 

Schönen Abend noch!


_____
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Joerg (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hi Marcel,
toll, wenn nun alles so gut am laufen ist.  
Die Pflanzen __ spinnen auch mal, wenn sie "falsche" Signale bekommen. Die Blüte wird den ersten Frost wohl kaum überstehen.


----------



## doh (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hoi Jörg,

sie ist sogar aufgegangen  , denke aber auch das sie spätestens nächste Woche das Zeitliche segnet, für unsere Region ist nämlich Bodenfrost gemeldet 

Der Luftheber macht mir etwas Kummer, irgendwie funzt der nicht so ganz.
Befürchte ich habe die Druckkammer mit zu vielen Löchern versehen, ich sehe nämlich nur fette Luftblasen am ersten 45° Bogen ankommen und er gluckert stark.
Werde ihn mal einer Gelegenheit überarbeiten, in der Hoffnung das es wirklich nur an den Löchern liegt 

So schönen Abend allerseits

_____
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## doh (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hallo alle miteinander,

nachdem vor 3Tagen endlich das Eis geschmolzen war musste ich vorhin leider feststellen das mich wohl ein __ Reiher besucht hat.
Alle Fische weg, nur 1 Notropi habe ich gesehen und dieser war sehr verstört, hatte sich sofort in den Sand gewühlt als er mich bemerkte.

Könnte gerade echt Kotzen, trotz gespannter Angelschnur über dem Teich hat es das Vieh geschafft alle Fische zu fressen 

Am meisten regt es mich auf letzten Sommer für 130€ Notropis eingesetzt zu haben, bin echt geknickt!


----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Hallo Marcel,

das ist ja traurig, die ganzen schönen Fischlis als Reiherfutter 

Naja, wenn sich einer versteckt, evt. sind es ja noch ein paar mehr ich drück dir die Daumen 

mfg René


----------



## doh (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Guten Abend alle miteinander,

mal ein kleines Update zum Teich 


 
Wie man auf dem Bild ganz gut erkennt musste die linke Buchsbaumhecke komplett weichen, dank dem netten __ Zünsler 
Wir bzw meine Eltern sind noch am überlegen was sie pflanzen möchten, ich bin ja für einen hohen Holzzaun oder eine Haselnusshecke.
Der Grill auf der linken Seite oder was davon noch übrig ist, wurde auch zerkleinert! 
Wenn ich mir so das Wetter anschaue werden ihn meine Eltern dieses Jahr sicherlich nicht vermissen 



 
Auf der rechten Seite muss noch immer das Fundament für die auslaufende Mauer inklusive Stallungsfenster gesetzt werden sowie den halbrunden Sichtschutz um die Filtertonnen,
ich hoffe, dass demnächst erledigen zu können.

Der Teich läuft ansonst sehr stabil und die gesetzten Pflanzen kommen trotz fehlender Sonne ganz ordentlich, einzig 3 von 4 Wollgräsern sind mir eingangen. Ich bin unheimlich gespannt
wie das ganze aussieht wenn die __ Thalia dealbata das Riesenhechtkraut und der __ Blutweiderich  die Mauer mehr verdecken, z.Z. sieht das nicht so ganz nach meinem Geschmack aus (hoffe das wird noch)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch zum Abschluss,
ich habe in der bewegten Filtertonne gut 70l 12er Helix drin und 90l in der ruhenden, kann man hier noch nachfüllen?

So nun noch einen schönen Abend und ein geniales Wochenende (hoffentlich mit Sonne :beten )
Noch ganz kurz, Bilder sind mal wieder mit dem Handy aus dem 2Stock gemacht worden, deshalb die schlechte Quali!


----------



## doh (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

 ich bins ma wieder 

zum Helix kann mir niemand etwas sagen?

War heute mal wieder bei meinen Eltern und hab einiges an Schmodder aus dem Teich geholt und die Filter gereinigt!

Nachdem ich den Schmodder in einem Eimer untergebracht habe, wurde dieser akribisch nach Libellenlarven und anderem Getier abgesucht!
Ich war doch sehr erstaunt was ich alles rausgefischt habe:
9 Großlibellenlarven,  3 Kleinlibellenlarven und noch gefühlte 20 andere Larven.
Einige habe ich in einem Glas fotografiert, 

 

  
Wisst ihr zufällig was das hier für Larven sind? Auch Kleinlibellenlarven? (Werde das ganze auch noch im __ Libellen Thread hochladen!)

    


 
Ansonsten wächst alles sehr gut, auf den Bildern sieht man rechts noch etwas Folie, hier muss ich noch die Übergänge verschweißen und verkleiden, wenn ich mal Zeit hab  
Ach und das Einflussrohr wird natürlich auch noch mit NG-Matten verkleidet!


----------



## doh (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jetzt wird endlich umgebaut*

Mal ein kleines Update:

Nachdem ich einmal wieder bei meinen Eltern war, musste ich natürlich direkt den Teich inspizieren 
An den __ Zwergrohrkolben hing dann leider nur noch die Hülle einer geschlüpften Großlibelle, hoffentlich schaffe ich es dieses Jahr noch bei einem Schlupf dabei zu sein 
       
Meine __ Thalia dealbata hat sogar schon ihre erste Blüte  und sie wächst ziemlich schnell toll
     
über diese Pflanze freue ich mich irgendwie immer am meisten, vermutlich weil sie so schön Tropisch ausschaut.

So nun wünsche ich euch noch eine behutsame Nacht.


----------

